# Follow Bluewater Performance On Facebook And Win Free Stuff



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

So we have decided to run multiple contests throughout this year and 2014 in which we will be giving away free stuff! What sort of free stuff? Well anything from shirts to engine internals, and the free products will be from manufactures such as Integrated Engineering, Forge Motorsport, *Bluewater Performance*, United Motorsport, and many more. This is a great way to win that part you have been wanting for a while but just can't afford. The rules will be simple. 

*First Like our Facebook Page*

Second Anytime a contest is about to begin we will post up the next free product and all you have to do is like the product and if you miss it the first time don't worry. We will post it multiple times throughout the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Stay tuned! Give away happening on Bluewater Performances' FB THIS WEEK!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Give away up on our FB now! Go "like" to be entered to win! Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Winner will be announced today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

If you could pick what we give away next, what would you choose??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy Hump Day Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

*monday bump* :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Product giveaway! -- EvoMS 2.0T intake. Regularly priced at $255.55. 

TO ENTER: 
1) Like us on Facebook (if you don't already) 
2) Like the post 
3) Share the post


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy Friday! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump!


----------

